# Horse halters for learning?



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I read somewhere here that someone mentioned using a horse halter to get a young goat used to wearing a harness. How do you do that?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Get a big enough one and then flip it upside down put the head/neck through the nose and buckle it around the girth... 
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

naturalgoats said:


> Get a big enough one and then flip it upside down put the head/neck through the nose and buckle it around the girth...
> M.


So leaving a strap going along the back? Or should it be right side up, with the strap between the front legs? Or should I cut that strap off altogether?
I have horse halters of ALL sizes LOL, from draft to minature horse foal LOL.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm trying to think... I"d say leave it on and flip the halter over.. see how it fits and if it looks uncomfortable/wrong send post a photo... you kinda threw me through a loop there!
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL, I'm currently running all my nylon halters through a wash cycle. As soon as they're done I'll find one that fits. I have one unique one that has three buckles on it, that strap is removable and I think it'll fit. I just hope it's not too old.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Would you believe that even the mini horse halters are too big for Pan? But I have several picked out for him to grow into, including a lunging cavesson (one with rings all along the cavesson). So if he keeps growing at this rate he should be able to wear a little one soon .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! he's so little! He will grow fast!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

He's teenie LOL. I just bought some raisins for him but so far he'd rather chew on my shorts :laugh: !


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's a pic of Pan wearing a too big halter right side up (for a horse).

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... =1&theater


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

And here he is wearing the same halter upside down.

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... =1&theater


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: Halters can make decent harnesses. Just make sure not to leave it on all the time...cause they will rub and cause discomfort.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, I only left it on for a few minutes. I'm thinking I'll try to get some fuzzies that will fit on parts of it.
I just can't wait till he grows into the smallest halter .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I just can't believe how much fun I'm having with Pan.
Until you really get to know a goat you just don't know how amazing they are!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

oh just btw... this wouldn't be what you'd lead with or pull with... just a "getting used to having things on" sort of thing (I think you realize this but just wanted to say it in case anyone reading this post in the future didn't)
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, I understand that. But it's good to point out. This may turn into a really useful thread for other newbies (and it's already fun and helpful for me  ).


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I just found my smallest halter, the mini foal halter. I'm washing it now and I think it will fit him .


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

It fits!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... =1&theater


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Yesterday Pan acted a little "broken" while he wore his harness, but this morning he's wearing it like it's not even there. 
This mini foal halter fits him well with room to grow. 
So do I just let him stay used to wearing the "harness" until he's mature enough to learn more?


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

How long do you guys think it's safe for me to leave the harness on Pan? An hour? More? I'd like him to be as comfortable in it as possible, but I don't want to cause any discomfort.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it isn't necessary for him to be in it for long periods of time. I would more focus on taking it on and off him. and then once he gets a little bigger rig up some sort of pseudo breaching so he can get used to having straps around his back legs. Have you started teaching him to lead yet? He is certainly old enough to start thinking about that...you can use a piece of baling twine and put it over his back and between his legs instead of a halter....can he pick up all four feet? Will he touch/jump on anything you ask him? can he jump a stick? The only thing he isn't old enough to learn something that is weight bearing..... but mostly I'd just go out and play with him! Get him in shape! run around no leads attached... my guess is he'll follow you by now?
anyway there are some thoughts for you to muse on...
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

We've mostly been working on yeilding to pressure so far, but I'll start leading today. 
Yes, he picks up his feet, jumps and follows me everywhere LOL. We go out for excercize several times a day and he plays a lot .
Would you post a couple pics of your goats in harness? I don't know what they should look like.
Thank you for all your help Miranda!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

yeah I'll do that when I get back! also if you wander around my facebook a little you should be able to find some in the photos of me...
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool, will do!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, Miranda! That is quite a set up! Where do you get a harness like that?


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

My brilliant talented friend made it... She is into leather work and sewed it all by hand... it is pretty sweet! especially since I'm only technically "borrowing" it...lol 
you can get them from hoeggers... and if you look at my website there are instructions on how to make one (not leather but still a nice one)
M.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

THanks Miranda! That is a very nice harness!


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

When I have put a halter on one, (usually for dragging a youngster somewhere (boer x) or for transporting in the front of my truck) I turn it sideways - that way I have a strap between the legs to keep it stably positioned, and one up top to help keep the pressure more appropriate.


----------

